# Blizzard 8611



## Natron1973 (Sep 19, 2017)

8611 full size in real nice shape needs cutting edge $2000


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Location and pics ALWAYS help the sale, just sayin.


----------



## Natron1973 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Natron1973 (Sep 19, 2017)

Or with truck too $3000


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

@ktfbgb


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi 
Interested [email protected]l.com you can't pm yet....


----------



## Natron1973 (Sep 19, 2017)

Bump


----------

